# Il Volo con "Grande amore" vince Sanremo 2015 - Video



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Il trio Il Volo ha vinto il Festival di Sanremo 2015 con la canzone Grande amore. Secondo posto per Nek, terza posizione per Malika Ayane.
Nel secondo post il video della canzone vincitrice, da youtube.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Il video


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

up


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Complimenti a loro. Bella canzone, bravi ma meritava Nek secondo me, uno che ha portato il rock a Sanremo.


----------



## Morghot (15 Febbraio 2015)

Bravi e tutto ma la canzone, il testo soprattutto, fa pietà a dir poco e loro ispirano un odio senza pari (tranne quello coi baffi).


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Febbraio 2015)

Sono bravi ma assolutamente niente di trascendentale e la canzone, come hanno già detto altri, è a dir poco imbarazzante.
Se mettessi una penna in bocca al mio cane, scriverebbe qualcosa di più profondo.


----------



## Dany20 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Bravi e tutto ma la canzone, il testo soprattutto, fa pietà a dir poco e loro ispirano un odio senza pari (tranne quello coi baffi).


Perché ispirano odio?


----------



## Morghot (15 Febbraio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Perché ispirano odio?


Basta guardarli in faccia, poi magari son simpaticissimi ma a pelle son proprio due facce da schiaffi, specialmente il barbetta.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Febbraio 2015)

Ragazzi con del talento, ma hanno vinto con una canzone di rara bruttezza, un qualcosa di veramente agghiaggiande.



Morghot ha scritto:


> Basta guardarli in faccia, poi magari son simpaticissimi ma a pelle son proprio due facce da schiaffi, specialmente il barbetta.



Stessa mia impressione, so bene che è da ignoranti e stupidi giudicare la gente dalla faccia ma in questo caso è più forte di me


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Sembrano usciti da una macchina del tempo datata 1960 (ma il peggio del 1960). In linea con la filosofia di questa nazione: nonostante l'età, sono vecchi. Stravecchi. Nati matusa.

Nella serata di San Valentino, più anticoncezionali di Diane e di Durex.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Febbraio 2015)

La canzone più brutta che abbia mai sentito in vita mia.
Arrangiamento anni -'60, voce supermegaimpostata, ammiccamenti, atteggiamento da grandi star. Insopportabili ed inascoltabili.
Una nazione che vota in massa per Il Volo non merita mai di eleggere il presidente della Repubblica.
Con gli italiani che decidono ci potremmo ritrovare con Sgarbi capo dello stato.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Febbraio 2015)

erano tra i favoriti ancora prima di cominciare e hanno rispettato il pronostico. 

non è il mio genere ma la canzone ha un bel crescendo epico anche se il testo è un po' banalotto.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Grandi, ma la loro vittoria è stata telefonatissima (così come è stato discutibile il cambio di posizione di Nek dal nono al secondo posto per accontentare gli spettatori e non mi dite che è stato un errore grafico perchè non ci crederei mai). Una grande mossa discografica per renderli famosi qui in Italia, tanto quanto sono famosi in america. Di certo non parteciperanno più a Sanremo come concorrenti, ma al massimo come superospiti. Inoltre, sempre meglio far vincere loro che altri accattoni, almeno loro hanno veramente talento. Per quanto riguarda il pezzo, è effettivamente banale, ma la prima regola di sanremo è proprio quella che una canzone decente (e a trovarne di belle quest'anno) NON deve vincere, regola che vale molto di più per questi tre, che ricevono standing-ovation ovunque nel mondo, appena si fanno vedere.


----------



## Hammer (15 Febbraio 2015)

Benvenuti nel 1930

Ah, ricevere ovazioni nel mondo non è una garanzia, soprattutto se si è italiani e si scimmiottano i tenori veri



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> *Con gli italiani che decidono ci potremmo ritrovare con Sgarbi capo dello stato*.



C'è chi ha votato Feltri...


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Se i tre si separano, Piero Barone (l'occhialuto) farà una grande carriera da solista.


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel 1930
> 
> Ah, ricevere ovazioni nel mondo non è una garanzia, soprattutto se si è italiani e si scimmiottano i tenori veri
> 
> ...



Lasciamo perdere 
Comunque concordo, fare successo in America scimmiottando i grandi tenori non è sinonimo di qualità, soprattutto quando si canta una canzone scritta da un bambino dell'asilo e musicalmente davvero orribile.


----------



## Nicco (15 Febbraio 2015)

Tra lo schifo sono riusciti a far vincere lo schifo dello schifo...ahahah, grandi!


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel 1930
> 
> Ah, ricevere ovazioni nel mondo non è una garanzia, soprattutto se si è italiani e si scimmiottano i tenori veri
> 
> ...



Ma infatti questi non hanno proprio nulla di grandioso o di eccezionale. Rappresentano la versione trash del genere che vorrebbero proporre.

E mi piacere proprio vedere qual è il pubblico medio di questi, all'estero. Non mi stupirei se fossero gli italo americani nostalgici di "O sole mio" e musica napoletana varia.


----------



## keepitterron (15 Febbraio 2015)

che imbarazzo.
ma musicalmente sanremo non si evolve mai?
se vuoi piacere alla gente in italia devi essere vecchio anche se hai 15 anni come i tizi del video? perforza?

non seguo sanremo ma mi pare che vinca sempre la stessa canzone. uguale uguale. il testo poi, é di una profonditá sconvolgente. l'ha scritto belen?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Amici alla fine ciò che conta sono le vendite. Il genere proposto da Il Volo ha indubbiamente il suo pubblico, specie all'estero.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti questi non hanno proprio nulla di grandioso o di eccezionale. Rappresentano la versione trash del genere che vorrebbero proporre.
> 
> E mi piacere proprio vedere qual è il pubblico medio di questi, all'estero. Non mi stupirei se fossero gli italo americani nostalgici di "O sole mio" e musica napoletana varia.


Hanno conquistato artisti del calibro di Barbra Streisand, Placido Domingo, Anastasia e Celine Dion. Inoltre con Domingo sono diventati veri e propri amici di famiglia, infatti han fatto amicizia con i nipoti del tenore.


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Hanno conquistato artisti del calibro di Barbra Streisand, Placido Domingo, Anastasia e Celine Dion. Inoltre con Domingo sono diventati veri e propri amici di famiglia, infatti han fatto amicizia con i nipoti del tenore.



Ma quelli sono accoppiamenti/duetti decisi ed imposti dalle case discografiche.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quelli sono accoppiamenti/duetti decisi ed imposti dalle case discografiche.


Gli americani si, ma Domingo non credo.


----------



## prebozzio (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sembrano usciti da una macchina del tempo datata 1960 (ma il peggio del 1960). In linea con la filosofia di questa nazione: nonostante l'età, sono vecchi. Stravecchi. Nati matusa.
> 
> Nella serata di San Valentino, più anticoncezionali di Diane e di Durex.


E' il simbolo di questo momento in Italia, in cui si vuole cambiare e dare spazio ai giovani ma mantenere lo status quo: hanno vinto i giovani, i ventenni, che sono però più vecchi dei vecchi.
Sono i giovani che piacciono ai vecchi, giovani rassicuranti: ventenni che piacciono ai cinquantenni, non ventenni che piacciono ai ventenni. Non a caso, negli anni passati altri cantanti classici hanno provato a partecipare ma con scarsissimi risultati.

Non che ci fossero altre canzoni particolarmente innovative eh, non dico quello...


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (15 Febbraio 2015)

Quoto ogni singola parola di [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] e @Angstegegner.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Febbraio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> E' il simbolo di questo momento in Italia, in cui si vuole cambiare e dare spazio ai giovani ma mantenere lo status quo: hanno vinto i giovani, i ventenni, che sono però più vecchi dei vecchi.
> Sono i giovani che piacciono ai vecchi, giovani rassicuranti: ventenni che piacciono ai cinquantenni, non ventenni che piacciono ai ventenni. Non a caso, negli anni passati altri cantanti classici hanno provato a partecipare ma con scarsissimi risultati.
> 
> Non che ci fossero altre canzoni particolarmente innovative eh, non dico quello...


Ecco.
Ma inoltre mi faccio una domanda. Io stimo Il Volo, come stimo Conchita Wurst, ma come mai per quest'ultimo/a nemmeno una critica, mentre per Il Volo tutto sto casino? Ognuno ha i suoi gusti, sono entrambi molto bravi, così come sono dei fenomeni più commerciali che altro (se Conchita non avesse avuto la barba probabilmente non avrebbe avuto tutta questa attenzione). Se Il Volo fosse stato un gruppo americano o inglese chiamatosi "The Fly", probabilmente tutti gli Italiani ora li avrebbero elogiati, perchè si sà che qui in Italia si sà elogiare solo il bene delle altre nazioni e non quello nostro.


----------



## Jino (15 Febbraio 2015)

Vittoria scontata, bravi sono bravi, ma pure paraculi e s'era capito. Gli sponsor spingono sempre la direzione da seguire.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti questi non hanno proprio nulla di grandioso o di eccezionale. Rappresentano la versione trash del genere che vorrebbero proporre.
> 
> E mi piacere proprio vedere qual è il pubblico medio di questi, all'estero. Non mi stupirei se fossero gli italo americani nostalgici di "O sole mio" e musica napoletana varia.



Servizio delle Iene di fine 2013: video.mediaset.it/video/iene/puntata/420424/lucci-il-sogno-che-diventa-realta.html


----------



## admin (15 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ecco.
> Ma inoltre mi faccio una domanda. Io stimo Il Volo, come stimo Conchita Wurst, ma come mai per quest'ultimo/a nemmeno una critica, mentre per Il Volo tutto sto casino? Ognuno ha i suoi gusti, sono entrambi molto bravi, così come sono dei fenomeni più commerciali che altro (se Conchita non avesse avuto la barba probabilmente non avrebbe avuto tutta questa attenzione). Se Il Volo fosse stato un gruppo americano o inglese chiamatosi "The Fly", probabilmente tutti gli Italiani ora li avrebbero elogiati, perchè si sà che qui in Italia si sà elogiare solo il bene delle altre nazioni e non quello nostro.



Ma quel coso (che roba è? uomo, donna, un ibrido con qualche specie aliena?) si commenta da solo. Non serve aggiungere altro. E' un metapersonaggio. E' come il Gabibbo. Che vuoi dire al Gabibbo?

Questi qui, invece, giocano a fare i tenori proponendo della musica che risulta vecchia anche per mia nonna. Per dire, Pavarotti non mi è mai piacuto. Quando usciva dal suo campo e invadeva la musica altrui, aveva il potere di distruggere qualsiasi canzone del mondo (basta vedere i video di Pavarotti e Friends). Ma lo faceva raramente e, soprattutto, per scopi nobili. Nel suo genere, nel quale lavorava per 360 giorni all'anno, era il numero 1.

Questi ragazzini, invece, si sono identificati (per ruffianeria) in un genere considerato alto. Molto alto. Ma, alla resa dei conti, propongono immondizia e cover altrui. Ecco perchè vengono criticati.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Se i tre si separano, Piero Barone (l'occhialuto) farà una grande carriera da solista.



è il più dotato dei 3, e si sente. 
gli altri 2 fanno troppo i piacioni.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quel coso (che roba è? uomo, donna, un ibrido con qualche specie aliena?) si commenta da solo. Non serve aggiungere altro. E' un metapersonaggio. E' come il Gabibbo. Che vuoi dire al Gabibbo?
> 
> Questi qui, invece, giocano a fare i tenori proponendo della musica che risulta vecchia anche per mia nonna. Per dire, Pavarotti non mi è mai piacuto. Quando usciva dal suo campo e invadeva la musica altrui, aveva il potere di distruggere qualsiasi canzone del mondo (basta vedere i video di Pavarotti e Friends). Ma lo faceva raramente e, soprattutto, per scopi nobili. Nel suo genere, nel quale lavorava per 360 giorni all'anno, era il numero 1.
> 
> Questi ragazzini, invece, si sono identificati (per ruffianeria) in un genere considerato alto. Molto alto. Ma, alla resa dei conti, propongono immondizia e cover altrui. Ecco perchè vengono criticati.


Ma io rispetto il tuo parere. Più che altro ce l'ho con chi elogia i fenomeni commerciali esteri e poi getta immondizia su quelli nostri. Tu sei stato coerente e ti faccio i complimenti, ma scommetto che se noi avessimo avuto la donna barbuta (che in questo forum ha ricevuto elogi) e in germania i tre ragazzi tenori ora molti avrebbero criticato conchita e elogiato il volo. È un parere personalissimo poi ognuno può pensarla come vuole.


----------



## Doctore (15 Febbraio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Benvenuti nel 1930
> 
> Ah, ricevere ovazioni nel mondo non è una garanzia, soprattutto se si è italiani e si scimmiottano i tenori veri
> 
> ...



se sono tenori cosa ci fanno a san remo??

Ahhh c e chi ha votato anche prodi o amato eh


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Febbraio 2015)

FERMI TUTTI , ma veramente qualcuno di voi è convinto che L avere la canzone più bella sia un nesso con vincere ? SanScemo è SOLO un operazione commerciale ... Se paghi vai e se paghi vinci ... 

Il merito o la bravura non contano nulla


----------



## Lollo7zar (15 Febbraio 2015)

Uno dei tre è mio compaesano e fidatevi per arrivale li non si è svegliato una mattina e ci si è trovato, da quando ha 8-9 fa esercizi vocali tutti i giorni, non so quanti dei partecipanti a san remo ha così dedizione, vorrei ricordarvi quando a 16 anni furono chiamati per la canzone per haiti, unici italiani in un elite statunitense, tra quelli di san remo non c'è storia, sono i milgiori, la canzone in se per se non mi è piaciuta neanche a me però...
comunque accostare lirica e in particolare poplirico=vecchio e antico è molto azzardato, a me pare che non ci siano altri che fanno il loro genere, direste che i 2cellos sono antichi?
poi certo, non sono cantautori ma quindi? in lirica tra l'altro non ne esistono....poi se vogliamo ci sono anche stati cantautori leggendari che cantavano peggio di una bob dylan ad esempio...


----------



## Hammer (15 Febbraio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> se sono tenori cosa ci fanno a san remo??



Difatti non sono tenori nè cantano lirica. Scimmiottano i tenori.



Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> se vogliamo ci sono anche stati cantautori leggendari che cantavano peggio di una , bob dylan ad esempio...



Fare esercizio tutti i giorni mi sembra il MINIMO per un cantante professionista

Su Bob Dylan: no, dai.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Febbraio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> FERMI TUTTI , ma veramente qualcuno di voi è convinto che L avere la canzone più bella sia un nesso con vincere ? SanScemo è SOLO un operazione commerciale ... Se paghi vai e se paghi vinci ...
> 
> Il merito o la bravura non contano nulla



Appunto. Questi se non sbaglio hanno alla Sony alle spalle, ci credo che vincono facile e presenziano ovunque


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Appunto. Questi se non sbaglio hanno alla Sony alle spalle, ci credo che vincono facile e presenziano ovunque



La Sony non fa beneficenza ...evidentemente i ragazzi hanno mercato.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Febbraio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Sony non fa beneficenza ...evidentemente i ragazzi hanno mercato.



Ma sicuramente hanno mercato, unire pop e lirica italiana all'estero vende... poi figuriamoci se gli americani capiscono la pochezza del testo di questa canzone


----------



## Blu71 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma sicuramente hanno mercato, unire pop e lirica italiana all'estero vende... poi figuriamoci se gli americani capiscono la pochezza del testo di questa canzone



...infatti, a loro interessa la melodia ....il testo potrebbe essere quasiasi cosa... ...


----------



## davoreb (15 Febbraio 2015)

Vabbè dai mi sembrano bravini preferivate moreno che e piu moderno? cmq Sanremo non l'ho mai guardato.


----------



## Doctore (16 Febbraio 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai mi sembrano bravini preferivate moreno che e piu moderno? cmq Sanremo non l'ho mai guardato.



Pure il fasciocomunista Capareza tutta la vita a sto punto


----------



## James Watson (16 Febbraio 2015)

Il fatto di avere mercato conta fino ad un certo punto perché lo stesso mercato viene "costruito" ad arte dalle stesse case discografiche. Fatevi raccontare da @superlollo che in questo mondo ci lavora come funziona. Fatevi spiegare dei negramaro oppure pensate a vasco, un artista musicalmente morto che ad un certo punto magicamente ha ricominciato ad avere un gran "mercato"..


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Non li avevo mai sentiti prima e mai più li ascolterò..personalmente non mi piacciono..ovviamente i gusti sono soggettivi e San Remo raramente ha avuto vincitori che ho apprezzato..

Negli ultimi 20 anni le uniche vittorie che ho considerato apprezzabili sono state Giorgia nel '95 ed Elisa nel 2001..

come quasi sempre noto che la canzone che giunge seconda è in realtà molto migliore della prima..e penso a esempi storici tipo Mia Martini, La terra dei cachi, Signor tenente...

Ad ogni modo nelle ultime 7 edizioni siamo a 5 vittorie di gente uscita dai talent....ridicoli direi...


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Una nazione che vota in massa per Il Volo non merita mai di eleggere il presidente della Repubblica.
> Con gli italiani che decidono ci potremmo ritrovare con Sgarbi capo dello stato.



Giusto per precisare, al *televoto *Il Volo è arrivato al 9° posto dei 16 finalisti, e 3° una volta che erano rimasti in 3, ricevendo solo il 10% dei voti, mentre Nek per esempio aveva ottenuto il 56% e Malika il 33%. 
Hanno vinto per i favori delle giurie esperti e soprattutto la giuria demoscopica che ha dato loro il 65% contro 12% rifilato agli altri due concorrenti.

Quindi non parliamo della nazione che li ha votati in massa, non è vero.

Detto ciò, se ci fosse stato solo il televoto: Dear Jack 1°, Fragola 2°


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Giusto per precisare, al *televoto *Il Volo è arrivato al 9° posto dei 16 finalisti, e 3° una volta che erano rimasti in 3, ricevendo solo il 10% dei voti, mentre Nek per esempio aveva ottenuto il 56% e Malika il 33%.
> Hanno vinto per i favori delle giurie esperti e soprattutto la giuria demoscopica che ha dato loro il 65% contro 12% rifilato agli altri due concorrenti.
> 
> Quindi non parliamo della nazione che li ha votati in massa, non è vero.
> ...


Ieri hanno detto sui Rai uno tutto il contrario, ossia che è stato il televoto a premiarli, mentre la sala stampa li aveva bocciati preferendo Malika Ayane, mi pare. Ma poi, televoto cosa? Era tutto già stabilito, dovevano andare a Sanremo e vincerlo, per poi diventare famosi qui in Italia quanto lo sono in America. Detto questo, meglio una vittoria loro, che di uno che viene da Amici o X factor.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ieri hanno detto sui Rai uno tutto il contrario, ossia che è stato il televoto a premiarli, mentre la sala stampa li aveva bocciati preferendo Malika Ayane, mi pare. Ma poi, televoto cosa? Era tutto già stabilito, dovevano andare a Sanremo e vincerlo, per poi diventare famosi qui in Italia quanto lo sono in America. Detto questo, meglio una vittoria loro, che di uno che viene da Amici o X factor.



i dati sulle votazioni sono accessibili a tutti tramite Wikipedia che le riporta con precisione, se alla Rai hanno detto il contrario hanno detto una boiata  o meglio è vero che la Giuria Esperti ha preferito di pochissimo Malika, ma al televoto Il Volo alla votazione finale sono arrivati terzi su tre, quello che ha influito sulla loro vittoria è la giuria demoscopica. 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



_La giuria degli Esperti è composta da personaggi del mondo della musica, dello spettacolo e della cultura. Ogni giurato esprimerà le proprie preferenze singolarmente. __La giuria Demoscopica è composta da un campione di 300 persone selezionate tra abituali fruitori di musica, le quali esprimeranno il proprio voto da casa attraverso un sistema di votazione elettronico_



comunque sì lo sapevano tutti che avrebbero vinto loro


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ieri hanno detto sui Rai uno tutto il contrario, ossia che è stato il televoto a premiarli, mentre la sala stampa li aveva bocciati preferendo Malika Ayane, mi pare. Ma poi, televoto cosa? Era tutto già stabilito, dovevano andare a Sanremo e vincerlo, per poi diventare famosi qui in Italia quanto lo sono in America. Detto questo, *meglio una vittoria loro, che di uno che viene da Amici o X factor*.



Ma anche no. Mille volte più dignitoso un Fragola, una Chiara, un Annalisa di questi qui.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Ma anche no. Mille volte più dignitoso un Fragola, una Chiara, un Annalisa di questi qui.


Dopo aver sentita questa li amerai. 
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/lw3c5d3aBSE" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> i dati sulle votazioni sono accessibili a tutti tramite Wikipedia che le riporta con precisione, se alla Rai hanno detto il contrario hanno detto una boiata  o meglio è vero che la Giuria Esperti ha preferito di pochissimo Malika, ma al televoto Il Volo alla votazione finale sono arrivati terzi su tre, quello che ha influito sulla loro vittoria è la giuria demoscopica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


La più grande dimostrazione di quanto sia tarocco il festival, sono la vittoria di Ron (dove Elio e le storie tese dimostrarono che il loro pezzo fu quello più votato) e quella di Marco Carta, in quanto nello stesso festival, fu invitata stranamente pure Maria De Filippi (che in Rai non appare MAI)...e che caso.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Febbraio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ieri hanno detto sui Rai uno tutto il contrario, ossia che è stato il televoto a premiarli, mentre la sala stampa li aveva bocciati preferendo Malika Ayane, mi pare. Ma poi, televoto cosa? Era tutto già stabilito, dovevano andare a Sanremo e vincerlo, per poi diventare famosi qui in Italia quanto lo sono in America. *Detto questo, meglio una vittoria loro, che di uno che viene da Amici o X factor.*



Per quanto non tolleri i talent, non sono d'accordo a priori con questa affermazione.
Se un cantante uscito dai talent è bravo non ci vedrei niente di male, anzi. Qualche cantante dei talent che apprezzo (magari non tantissimo, ma non mi disdegno affatto) c'è. Non avrei fatto vincere nessuno dei talent quest'anno, ma credo che la canzone di Chiara e anche quella di Fragola siano molto meglio di quella de Il Volo (coi Dear Jack è una bella gara tra orrori). Sanremo dovrebbe essere il Festival della canzone italiana, non della voce italiana. Non è una gara a chi strilla di più o a chi è più intonato.



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La più grande dimostrazione di quanto sia tarocco il festival, sono la vittoria di Ron (dove Elio e le storie tese dimostrarono che il loro pezzo fu quello più votato) e quella di Marco Carta, in quanto nello stesso festival, fu invitata stranamente pure Maria De Filippi (che in Rai non appare MAI)...e che caso.


Il Festival di quest'anno per me è stato persino più pilotato rispetto a quelli. Ragazzi, già dopo la prima esibizione c'è stato un tripudio per loro come se si fossero appena esibiti i Pink Floyd. Bah.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Febbraio 2015)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per quanto non tolleri i talent, non sono d'accordo a priori con questa affermazione.
> Se un cantante uscito dai talent è bravo non ci vedrei niente di male, anzi. Qualche cantante dei talent che apprezzo (magari non tantissimo, ma non mi disdegno affatto) c'è. Non avrei fatto vincere nessuno dei talent quest'anno, ma credo che la canzone di Chiara e anche quella di Fragola siano molto meglio di quella de Il Volo (coi Dear Jack è una bella gara tra orrori). Sanremo dovrebbe essere il Festival della canzone italiana, non della voce italiana. Non è una gara a chi strilla di più o a chi è più intonato.
> 
> 
> Il Festival di quest'anno per me è stato persino più pilotato rispetto a quelli. Ragazzi, già dopo la prima esibizione c'è stato un tripudio per loro come se si fossero appena esibiti i Pink Floyd. Bah.


Ma il fatto è che dai talent escono fuori gli accattoni. E poi anche Il Volo escono da un talent. Detto questo non sto dicendo che Il Volo siano il miglior gruppo italiano, o simili, ma che sono più "sopportabili" almeno rispetto a tutto il cast di Sanremo di quest'anno. I talent in 10 e più anni di esistenza non sono mai serviti a nulla, non viene premiato il talento quasi mai ed inoltre rimango dell'opinione che le vere band suonano in cantina e fino a che il panorama discografico rimarrà questo, con le case discografiche che impongono i cantanti di fare certi pezzi e certi featuring e di accontentare i gusti della "massa" non vedremo mai musicisti bravi in tv, eccetto in rare occasioni. Tutto questo soprattutto grazie alla De Filippi, che è stata maestra in spacciare Marco Carta, Alessandra Amoroso, Emma Marrone per grandi musicisti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Marzo 2015)

Guardate su RAI 1 adesso sono IMBARAZZANTI ... Non sanno neanche parlare in italiano corretto ..


----------



## Dave (30 Marzo 2015)

La musica italiana è morta, che tristezza. Ormai quando sono in macchina metto Radio Italia solo per farmi due risate e prenderli tutti in giro, Mengoni, Jovanotti, Tiziano Ferro e questi Idioti Volanti.


----------



## Fabriman94 (31 Marzo 2015)

Dave ha scritto:


> La musica italiana è morta, che tristezza. Ormai quando sono in macchina metto Radio Italia solo per farmi due risate e prenderli tutti in giro, Mengoni, Jovanotti, Tiziano Ferro e questi Idioti Volanti.


Vabbè se ascolti RI te la vai a cercare xD. Ok che le radio italiane fanno quasi tutte schifo, ma radio italia è la feccia delle fecce.


----------

